
New AI tool serves up creepily accurate assessments of your work - rbanffy
https://www.fastcompany.com/90314420/this-new-ai-tool-serves-up-creepily-accurate-assessments-of-your-work-style
======
bradknowles
And so what does this Chrome plugin do for those of us who have purged any and
all presence on LinkedIn?

